# Does anyone have experience with The Dictator?



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 20, 2015)

Lost me source!...Back to square one. For now...Does anyone have any experience with the dictator? He offers a lot but also kinda pricey..


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 20, 2015)

Hitler died years ago.


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 20, 2015)

No one likes any of the sponsors at asf or imf..


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 20, 2015)

Uncle manny said:


> No one likes any of the sponsors at asf or imf..



 What is asf or imf? It's a simple question. I'm asking here because why would I ask over there...


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 20, 2015)

Never heard of him.  Would be extremely leery of jumping in with anything on a website much less someone named the dictator.


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 20, 2015)

I was just asking because I always see people asking about sources I haven't heard of and never of the ones I have lol I'm just newb don't mind me..


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 20, 2015)

Uncle manny said:


> I was just asking because I always see people asking about sources I haven't heard of and never of the ones I have lol I'm just newb don't mind me..



Haha all good. I'm a newb too but only to the forums, mainly because of time..IDK how some of the guys on here have the time to post all the time year round. I gotta step up my game...and as for the source i'm asking about i believe he's quite popular but over at another forum which is why I'm asking because it is sketchy to me..this whole thing is.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 20, 2015)

I've heard his name here and there but forget what the consensus was on his quality. I've never used him.


----------



## DF (Nov 20, 2015)

I've heard the name,  but no experience.... Sorry


----------



## mickems (Nov 20, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Haha all good. I'm a newb too but only to the forums, mainly because of time..IDK how some of the guys on here have the time to post all the time year round. I gotta step up my game...and as for the source i'm asking about i believe he's quite popular but over at another forum which is why I'm asking because it is sketchy to me..this whole thing is.



I always say, if it seems sketchy, go with your gut. it probably is. You may thank yourself later. .02


----------



## Sledge (Nov 21, 2015)

This guy?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 21, 2015)

Sledge said:


> View attachment 2250
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahah Yeah thats the guy..he brews the best.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 21, 2015)

There's several other names out there too..I've never gone through any of them but a lot of people claim success so idk thats why im asking in here..they are public sources which is why it's sketchy..but then again is it sketchier than someone like napsgear?? idk..


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 21, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Lost me source!...Back to square one. For now...Does anyone have any experience with the dictator? He offers a lot but also kinda pricey..



He's a good dude and very trusted.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 21, 2015)

SFGIANTS is the dicktaster


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 21, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> SFGIANTS is the dicktaster



Oh shit, I bet you waited a long time for a gem like that!

Best one yet, good job brother!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 21, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Oh shit, I bet you waited a long time for a gem like that!
> 
> Best one yet, good job brother!



Been waiting since this forum started! LOL!!!


----------

